# Delta Music Video Thread



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

^The title is self-evident.

Shouldn't necessarily be Delta themed music or Delta artists, but just _whatever you, Deltas, currently listen to_.


----------



## willowglass (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## AdInfinitum (Oct 21, 2014)

My time to shine, finally I become useful.


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

I was a Delta, once.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

That's how I currently self-type
https://youtu.be/F0kmPhlPdX8
https://youtu.be/UhEkjAe_EPY
https://youtu.be/ba_XU-WVm1k
https://youtu.be/c0VKlQl5fOc
https://youtu.be/lJJT00wqlOo


----------



## willowglass (Aug 6, 2015)

It's been stuck in my head lately..


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## aniso (Aug 14, 2013)

Hahah. As @AdInfinitum wrote - my time to shine. 

I put this playlist together to send it to somebody who felt sad. It includes quite many of my favorite happy-sounding songs that put me in a good or at least better mood. Posted this in another forum and another IEE stated that I had the same musical taste as her (meaning, she liked these songs). I hope somebody in here also likes this playlist. 

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLGH6sPJgA4WaqoTm2QFfeHJp7za-VpngC


----------



## aniso (Aug 14, 2013)

Also, not included on the beforementioned list, but this is a cool song somebody sent me a while ago. I like the smoothness of sound in this!


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## willowglass (Aug 6, 2015)

My current music obsessions:


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

(Sorry, I don't know any delta ST musicians lol.)


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I just remembered this song:






This one probably qualifies too:


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

^I loved The Corrs. Their first two albums specifically. They used to have such beautiful raw melodies with an Irish folk flavour. Later they went too pop and lost something significant and peculiar that I liked before. Oh well, feels like it was ages ago.


On another note, something lately reminded me of this early naughties obsession of mine and brought it back to my playlist.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

<_< wow we are boring... indeed.

...there is something I like tho which may fit...I'll share.






The movie Drive has a lot of DELTA-ish things going on, very Si-Fi imo, especilly how emotions go unsaid and are just understood. The soundtrack is DELTA imo.

The driver is SLI.


----------



## Pavel (Aug 8, 2015)




----------

